# Looking for some help PLEASE



## DougK (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello,I am a concerned Father and I don't know where to start for help. A little backstory, my 2 year old daughter goes to a formal daycare. In October she was diagnosed with having CDIFF. She was on 2 rounds of Flagl. It didn't help - She has had very mucousy stools and runny diapers ever since. We had basically every test imaginable and all of them, came back ok. Blood, stool, CF. She has had an ultrasound, etc. We met with Infectious Disease, Gastro, Allergists, Pulmonology, ENT, and probably a few others I can't remember. We can't get an answer. Some say it was CDIFF, some say it can't be CDIFF in a 2 year old. We changed her diet, giving her more fatty foods (instructed by our specialist) in hopes it would bulk up the stool, we also put her on an acid blocker. Last week her stools looked like they were back to normal. She stayed at my Parents house. Yesterday she did not have a bowel movement . Today she was back into her old routine and had very loose mucousy stools and diarrhea - 4 diapers within 2 hours. Can anyone help? How could the stools be normal for almost five days and then all of a sudden change? Thanks to all in advance. Any help is greatly appreciated.Doug


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh the poor little thing! I don't blame you, I would be concerned too!Her gut bacterial balance MAY be off because of the C-Diff. Probiotics can restore a good balance.Have you guys tried any probiotics with her yet? Ask your Dr's about it maybe???Keep us posted!


----------

